# MAP Sensor



## Minja (Jul 5, 2011)

Where is the MAP sensor located on a 2001 1.8L 180 HP tt? I am trying to search for it but I cannot find it. It is probably really simple but I have started getting a headache. A picture would be nice, but a good description is fine as well.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

MAF sensor is between the air filter box & engine.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716950,0.979277
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Pic in 4th post on link

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopi ... 46&start=0

Hoggy.


----------



## Minja (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a picture of the MAF. I am looking for the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor location.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=204924

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716958,0.979307
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minja (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post, but it did not mention the location of it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Minja, If you mean the "charge air pressure sensor" G31, its on top of intercooler on right hand side (looking from front) of engine. See next post 180 bhp on left side of engine
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Edit..of last post... 180 bhp its on top of intercooler left hand side of engine...
Hoggy.


----------



## Minja (Jul 5, 2011)

Its specifically called the MAP sensor. This is what it looks like:

http://c1552172.r72.cf0.rackcdn.com/9304_x800.jpg


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

It's where hoggy said on the intercooler
Manifold Absolute Pressure = Charge Pressure


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> It's where hoggy said on the intercooler
> Manifold Absolute Pressure = Charge Pressure


DING DING !!!!! and on the 225 it's in the plastic brantch under the batter tray.. (or next to it.ish)

Carefull the screws are S**T and break..


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah!!
And it's the most restrictive part of the intake system and should be removed and destroyed :lol: :lol:

















It's not mentioned that often tho and you have to make up your own replacement

Graham


----------

